# 10 Stubborn Homeowners Who REFUSED To Move Out



## Robert59 (Dec 12, 2020)

top 10 unusual people who refused to leave their homes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 12, 2020)

Never fails to inspire me and renew my faith in the idea that there are still people who walk among us who don't give a hoot about greed.


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2020)

So glad to see that some homeowners cannot be bought.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 12, 2020)

Tish said:


> So glad to see that some homeowners cannot be bought.


It truly is.

Gives me hope that all in today's and age doesn't revolve around greed and materialism.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 12, 2020)

I think it's sad that they built around them and fixed it so they had to move finally. Especially that couple whose house was on an island. That's just so wrong.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 13, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I think it's sad that they built around them and fixed it so they had to move finally. Especially that couple whose house was on an island. That's just so wrong.


It's a vivid reminder to all, that at the end of the day, we really own nothing in the world.


----------



## Remy (Dec 21, 2020)

This would be a nightmare to have this happen to your home.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 22, 2020)

www.oldimages.org/sendeksandmacys/

www.forgotten-ny.com/2013/09/sendek-house-queens-boulevard/

https://placesnomore.wordpress.com/2012/08/05/sendeksandmacys/

Clip starts at 06:03


----------

